
Microsoft 2017 event lineup - douche
http://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2016/12/07/microsoft-2017-event-line/
======
hamhamed
love tech events and how technical they go. Anyone know the organizers of the
event? I built a product that helps event-goers find places to sleep around
the venue through a widget. Would be cool to get it out there with big events!
Here's a few examples:
[http://www.tractionconf.io/accommodations](http://www.tractionconf.io/accommodations)
[http://en.esl-
one.com/csgo/cologne-2017/information/#stay22-...](http://en.esl-
one.com/csgo/cologne-2017/information/#stay22-widget)

